# No broken neck, just a broken arm



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bummer Karasene. +++ vibes and heal up quickly.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw this on facebook, bummer for sure. At least this happened towards the end of the season. Sending + vibes your way!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks guys!! You 3 rock.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

:blink::blink::blink: Looks painful!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

rut roh :dizzy: ... get better soon


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Man a run a bad injuries, hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

compound, so, bone thru the the skin? thats g-nar...speedy recovery

one of these guys is you?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

no man just acquaintance riders. It just been my stoke motivation and and a slow-mo how to tutorial lol.

My bad I did mean compound, thank god. Sorry.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Damn trees always in the way.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

leading arm or trailing?...if its the trailing, no worries for just crusin riding imo, casts are good protection!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah thats what i'm thinking. It's my trailing arm. I have to see how good they set it after surgery. but yeah I would be that person riding cast style against better judgement for sure. Not immediately but I know I'm at least getting one run in last day of season even if it's only just a cruiser. That's fine.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

hope for a speed recovery, and i would definitely ride with a cast on if it is my trailing arm:laugh: hell, i played basketball with a cast on once until the other team complained that i hurt one of their players


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah no trailing arm luck for me...
Looks like I can never half ass anything.
So the tree decided to smash my Ulna into *30 pieces*.. surgery took 3 hours to piece it back together with 2 more days in the hospital on a pain drip. 
Too much swelling going on so I don't have a full cast, just a half plaster cast splint between cotton, ace bandage and a sling. Moving my fingers in painful.. and I can't drive my stick shift.. was told I need PT to learn to use my left arm again so I recovery is going to be a lot longer than I thought. No sports of any kind for 4 months nothing that can risk me falling. Blahhhhh.... Can't ever just break a bone like a normal person had to go over the top. 

These pain pills I'm on (2 weeks worth) are fricken tripping me out at night. I've been having crazy nightmares and hallucinations. I'm trying to cut back on them as quick as possible.

On the bright side I can ride next year  with a hinge brace all season. Family and I have argued because I was told I need to reevaluate my life after two major injuries.. I pretty much just called them selfish for ever insisting I give up something I love in my life just for their own peace of mind... I know they really care but it's just not fair to have to argue and defend myself every time I get hurt. Oh it just sucks... sorry I just needed to vent a lil. 

:blowup:

Anyway here's my hardware. Pretty cool huh? It runs over half the length of my forearm with at least 1o screws.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

two days out of the hospital tho I decided to pull through and still go to the Powder Mountain rail jam to support my employer "Lucky Slice" for sponsoring the event with more snowboard community support, and my 3 friends who competed in the comp. Hosted by Kevin Pearce and Danny Davis so thought it would lift me and my friend Vanessa's spirits.. she just had repairative knee surgery after an accident in the park so she drove us on crutches... and the two of us made a whole person... maybe not the wisest thing we should have done that day but ah well.. hyrocodone's a hell of a drug.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn Karasene, you didn't just break your arm, you straight blew it up! Sucks to be sidelined for the end of the season, but at least you know you get to ride again. Here's to a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Shit, you got broke off hard. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. What does your tat say?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

where do you see my tat? lol 
Got one that says "art mimics life" and another chaos symbol/compass without direction

Thanks guys. How ya'll been?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Why aren't you wearing body armor or at least padding on your limbs?

Indiscretion of youth, I suppose?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Why aren't you wearing body armor or at least padding on your limbs?
> 
> Indiscretion of youth, I suppose?


You should wear a helmet when you leave the house.

What is that, advice? Usually people don't put on a cast until AFTER they break the limb in question.

:blowup:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang, that's a lot of hardware you've got in that arm. You are going to light up like a Christmas Tree going through airport security. Heal up!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Usually people don't put on a cast until AFTER they break the limb in question.


Funny, that's how my snowboard armor purchasing sequence went. When I first started snowboarding, I had zero armor. Hit my head first day -> got helmet. Jammed tailbone very hard 3rd day -> got impact shorts. End of first season, severely sprained wrist -> got wrist guards. 2nd season started going off jumps, landed on ice on knees -> got knee pads. 

Fast forward a bit to this season. Broke ribs, bought upper body armor that covers ribs. Haven't hurt elbows, but imagine I'll pick up guards if I break one.

Without my outwear, I look like a fucking storm trooper now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> You should wear a helmet when you leave the house.
> 
> What is that, advice? Usually people don't put on a cast until AFTER they break the limb in question.
> 
> :blowup:


If I were pushing myself to advance (as the OP is) and had already sustained a serious injury (as the OP has) and did not have the benefit of a 'safe' environment (foam pit, et. al.) then my first thought would be how to protect myself from further injury while continuing to progress with the sport.

you can't spot someone learning a misty flip/cork/<insert maneuver> on a board. This means that unless they are seriously talented gymnasts with godly air-awareness, hard falls (and the injuries that accompany them) are inevitable.

A forearm pad might be a glorified 'cast', but the protection you get from it means less wear&tear on your body, more days on the hill, and less chiropractor visits in your old age.

Whether you think that is wisdom, advice, or whatever is up to you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> If I were pushing myself to advance (as the OP is) and had already sustained a serious injury (as the OP has) and did not have the benefit of a 'safe' environment (foam pit, et. al.) then my first thought would be how to protect myself from further injury while continuing to progress with the sport.
> 
> you can't spot someone learning a misty flip/cork/<insert maneuver> on a board. This means that unless they are seriously talented gymnasts with godly air-awareness, hard falls (and the injuries that accompany them) are inevitable.
> 
> ...


Ok I get it. Keep the helmet on, its a dangerous world out there.

99% of people ripping through the trees and sending kickers are not gonna be wearing all this silly ass body armor, they ride many days a year and this kind of thing just doesn't happen. All this crazy body armor talk is for old people, weekend warriors and tourists (and I do not mean this insultingly): fact. 

Calling her out for indescretion of youth, how about your ignorance of snowboarding? which is apparent on this snowboarding website now more than usual?

Kerasene get better soon yo, I won't feed this troll anymore it's your bionic arm thread.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Ok I get it. Keep the helmet on, its a dangerous world out there.
> 
> 99% of people ripping through the trees and sending kickers are not gonna be wearing all this silly ass body armor, they ride many days a year and this kind of thing just doesn't happen. All this crazy body armor talk is for old people, weekend warriors and tourists (and I do not mean this insultingly): fact.
> .


99% of people (tourist or not) don't go to the hospital for a snowboarding injury either. Riding everyday doesn't make you immune to accidents if you are pushing the envelope.... so what exactly is your point? That protecting yourself isn't 'core'? Ninja, please.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> All this crazy body armor talk is for old people, weekend warriors and tourists (and I do not mean this insultingly): fact.


Bah, I buy a season pass every year, getting 40 days this year, and body armour is part of my daily routine. It has kept me on the snow more and allowed me to push myself more.

That said, I haven't been sleeping right for the last month after banging my ribs on a kicker. Armour isn't 100% protection!

Anyway, enough debating about this crap. Get well soon!!!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm 95% sure I have met you Karasene, you work at the lucky slice on 25th street in ogden right? My wife is obsessed with thier gluten free pizza


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Bah, I buy a season pass every year, getting 40 days this year, and body armour is part of my daily routine. It has kept me on the snow more and allowed me to push myself more.
> 
> That said, I haven't been sleeping right for the last month after banging my ribs on a kicker. Armour isn't 100% protection!
> 
> Anyway, enough debating about this crap. Get well soon!!!


Ya I wasn't trying to start a war, but Poutanen, you fall into the "old" category my friend. Hahah! Me too!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Ya I wasn't trying to start a war, but Poutanen, you fall into the "old" category my friend. Hahah! Me too!!


Fair enough! Shit you put a 3 in front of your age and you're an old fart now... Jeez... What were we talking about again? :dunno:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> 99% of people ripping through the trees and sending kickers are not gonna be wearing all this silly ass body armor, they ride many days a year and this kind of thing just doesn't happen. All this crazy body armor talk is for old people, weekend warriors and tourists (and I do not mean this insultingly): fact.


Yeah I have to agree on this.. not saying I or anyone else I know and ride with are trying to be "core" by not using armor.. we just don't.. most of us are riding 60-120 days a season and are pretty successful to not get seriously hurt.. altho this season the mountain claimed a LOT of us. I think everyone feels comfortable with their ability to be successful on features. Many don't like extra bulk. 

even so.. body armor still would have not prevented me smashing my bones. Nor would it have prevented me breaking my neck. No matter what you do to protect yourself no one is ever invincible. Not saying protection is never a good idea.. it's just something I think we feel we need less of the better you get at the sport. The one piece I will one day invest in is spine protection.. but of course after I get all the other more important safety features out of the way.. like Avy courses and a beacon/probe (got the shovel.):laugh:



cav0011 said:


> I'm 95% sure I have met you Karasene, you work at the lucky slice on 25th street in ogden right? My wife is obsessed with thier gluten free pizza



Haha.. weird. but yes! You must have met me. I think I'm outta the work game for 4 months right now.. but Lucky Slice is the shit! I love working for those guys. The company is going Cobra Dog style, everyone is a shredder and we're putting ourselves out there to give back to the snowboard community as much as we can . It's so rad. 

Ha out of like 12 employees 5 of us got broke off this winter... 
Kirt broke his hand on a wall ride,
Jake broke his collar bone
Nick cracked the heel of his foot off a rail
Me.. 
and Luke
My friend V tore her ACL.. it's been bad this year lol

Glad you like the pizza! It's the best I've had since Boston.

I'm so stoked too, we got a 2 page spread in the middle of SLC, snowboard Arkade Magazine last month, we've only been opened a year. 


Thanks guys for the feedback.. feel free to argue away if you want. I don't give a shit. It's snowboarding. Shit happens.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Yeah I have to agree on this.. not saying I or anyone else I know and ride with are trying to be "core" by not using armor.. we just don't.. most of us are riding 60-120 days a season and are pretty successful to not get seriously hurt.. altho this season the mountain claimed a LOT of us. I think everyone feels comfortable with their ability to be successful on features. Many don't like extra bulk.
> 
> even so.. body armor still would have not prevented me smashing my bones. Nor would it have prevented me breaking my neck. No matter what you do to protect yourself no one is ever invincible. Not saying protection is never a good idea.. it's just something I think we feel we need less of the better you get at the sport. The one piece I will one day invest in is spine protection.. but of course after I get all the other more important safety features out of the way.. like Avy courses and a beacon/probe (got the shovel.):laugh:


Eh, wait'll you get older. Shit just ain't the same.

Get off my lawn.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fuck. I'm old. I wear armour. And every time karasene bangs herself up, I buy more of it. :laugh:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Fuck. I'm old. I wear armour. *And every time karasene bangs herself up, I buy more of it.* :laugh:


Amusing for me when a young turk on a forum says they don't need armor because they don't fall or they heal quick or that armor is for the gayperzzz....always chuckle to myself. Just wait kid, just wait.

You are not far off on that last sentiment there either. I sometimes see guys take huge falls, hurt something, and I think to myself, "man, I can feel that in my bones. maybe I should get that spine protector (or whatever). Sure looks like it could come in handy."

Signs you know your old: when you breeze through the new armor page each year looking for new tech. Used to be just boards, bindings, boots....


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

lol glad I can help out someone.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Fair enough! Shit you put a 3 in front of your age and you're an old fart now...


A 3?? I remember those days...



> Jeez... What were we talking about again? :dunno:


Exactly...wait...huh...


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> A 3?? I remember those days...


With that Sims in your prof, I've not doubt about this.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> With that Sims in your prof, I've not doubt about this.


The sims halfpipe, eleven inches (give or take) of sweet effective edge.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Karasene said:


> where do you see my tat? lol
> Got one that says "art mimics life" and another chaos symbol/compass without direction
> 
> Thanks guys. How ya'll been?


Thought I could see some writing on the bottom right pic in the X Rays. Didn't think an xray of a tat but some inks are made from metals so it might.

Hitting A51 until the end of the season (this weekend) then going to ride Park Lane and Breck. Sorry to hear about the arm; spring park days are my favorite so I'd be bummed ... not to bum you out or anything. Who knows, might get broke off in the next few days and join you right on the DL.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Karasene said:


> These pain pills I'm on (2 weeks worth) are fricken tripping me out at night. I've been having crazy nightmares and hallucinations. I'm trying to cut back on them as quick as possible.


Just so you know, this isn't just you. From your other post I think I'm taking the same pain meds as you right now and have had the same issues. Really really weird and freaky dreams. Totally vivid shit. They went away after the first week or two so if you need more of the meds it should go better.

You must have a high pain tolerance though, remember seeing your post about thinking you "might" have broken your arm...then it turns out to be in 30 pieces. :blink:


----------



## Chicagoguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope you have a speedy recovery:thumbsup: That pic on page 2 is awesome, it looks like everyone is having a great time despite some injuries.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Thought I could see some writing on the bottom right pic in the X Rays.


oh. yeah that's just a nick name "Ca Pow" "Kara Ca Pow" ... that's my forearm so noway could I have a tattoo that large. lol



CheeseForSteeze said:


> ....spring park days are my favorite so I'd be bummed ...


I know I literally just started pushing myself to start trying Miller Flips/hand plants/and stale fish.... was feeling turbo charged with the whole season under my belt and really had my focus set on nailing those tricks now that we finally got a big giant hip/quarter pipe that's nice. Nothing like sun and soft corn to eat shit on over and over lol.. ah well... I'll wait til next year. 



Deviant said:


> Just so you know, this isn't just you. From your other post I think I'm taking the same pain meds as you right now and have had the same issues. Really really weird and freaky dreams. Totally vivid shit. They went away after the first week or two so if you need more of the meds it should go better.
> 
> You must have a high pain tolerance though, remember seeing your post about thinking you "might" have broken your arm...then it turns out to be in 30 pieces. :blink:


haha yeah dude, the dreams were nuts! and painful and scary.. lol felt like the pain I really was feeling in my arm was being intensified in my dream. Plus I was trippin. 

Pretty sure I have a high pain tolerance too now that I think of it.. since I tried to convince everyone my neck slipped a disk when it was really broken in two places 2 winters ago (C2, C6):laugh: haha... I just like to be in denial about getting broke off.. and I deff don't like thinking people can see I'm in pain... at least not that bad of pain. I drove up alone the day I broke my arm, so I sat in the lodge and did a couple shots of Jameson till someone could give me a ride. It's all good tho. 


*
Hey wanna see my scar!!! *Took this today first time seeing it. Now I'm in a crazy full arm hinged brace,


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaannnddd... I'm going out to buy some arm armour.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

lol you'll be fine Donuts.. just don't send shit big when you haven't seen the landing without talking to a person who knows first. I saw a skier I wasn't with send it so deep, thought I was in the clear. Big mistake. I know better. but 6" and sun makes everything so tempting!!! I love it!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Who was your ortho surgeon?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Dr. Howard Richter @Colton-Harrison Clinic he's been an olympic physician and moved out here to work more with ski/snowboard injuries. He called my mom while I was in surgery being stitched up and shot the shit with me in my hospital room a couple times. I thought he was great.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

DOESN'T LOOK TOO BAD I DON'T THINK YOU WILL EVEN HAVE A SCAR

 speedy recovery, damm


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Pretty sure I have a high pain tolerance too now that I think of it.. since I tried to convince everyone my neck slipped a disk when it was really broken in two places 2 winters ago (C2, C6):laugh: haha... I just like to be in denial about getting broke off.. and I deff don't like thinking people can see I'm in pain... at least not that bad of pain. I drove up alone the day I broke my arm, so I sat in the lodge and did a couple shots of Jameson till someone could give me a ride. It's all good tho.


You probably dodged a bullet with the broken neck. While it's scarier/riskier to break your neck, at least it heals up no problem and you're good to go after. Slipped disk is no bueno. You sometimes deal with that for life.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Karasene said:


> Hey wanna see my scar!!!


hmy: Daaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

damn, thats pretty gnarly looking... you dont look to swollen though. so thats good!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I said it before. That scar is HOT! Way hot...


----------

